# BMOQ 2019 - Regular Force



## jenniemca (11 Apr 2018)

After over a year of patiently waiting, received my offer of employment today:

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON     
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: AEC
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 
Application date: February 14, 2017
First contact: February 14, 2017
CFAT: March 21, 2017 
CFAT Results: March 21, 2017- Successful
ACS: July 24, 2017
Medical: August 21, 2017
Interview: August 31, 2017
Competition list: End of November 2017
Position offered: April 11, 2018
Enrolment: May 1, 2108
BMOQ: May 14, 2018

Good Luck to everyone, and remember to trust the process


----------



## Trueprince2 (12 Apr 2018)

jenniemca said:
			
		

> After over a year of patiently waiting, received my offer of employment today:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> ...


 congratz man glad you got it !


----------



## ssrb653 (12 Apr 2018)

I thought to add my process timeline as well. My process took longer than average because I had to go through security clearance before I could be considered and also I had to move my file from one recruiting centre to another because I accepted a job offer in Montreal and had to move cities. It was a long wait but it was well worth it in the end. For those who are going to BMOQ on May 14th see you there. For those who are waiting, hold on tight and wish you all the best!


----------



## n3o (13 Apr 2018)

*Recruiting Center:* CFRC Montreal  
*Regular/Reserve:* Regular 
*Officer/NCM:* NCM 
*Trade choice 1: *Infantry
*Trade choice 2:* Artillery 
*Trade choice 3:* Armoured 
*Application date: *December, 2017
*First contact: *January 11, 2018
*CFAT:* January 30, 2018 (Passed)
*Interview: *April 25, 2018
*Medical:* May 7, 2018
*Med Approved: *
*Competition list:*
*Position offered:*
*Enrolment: *
*BMQ:*

_ Fall down seven times, get up eight_


----------



## Seymour (20 Apr 2018)

Seymour said:
			
		

> Entry route: Unskilled- NCM(Regular)
> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto
> 
> Choice one: Vehicle Technician
> ...




Entry route: Unskilled- NCM(Regular)
Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto

Choice one: Vehicle Technician
Choice two: Electrical Generator System Technician
Choice three: Electronic-optronic  Technician (Qualified for, but changed to Marine Technician after CFAT)

Application date: December 16th, 2017
Contact date: December 18th, 2017
CFAT: January 18th, 2018
Medical pt.1: January 18th, 2018
Approved for further processing: February 1st, 2018
Medical pt.2: February 14th, 2018
Interview: February 20th, 2018
Medical supplementary forms submitted: February 20th, 2018
Reliability status inquiry: March 6th, 2018
Merit listed: ?
Offer: April 20th, 2018 - Vehicle technician 
Enrolment: July 18th, 2018
BMQ: July 30th, 2018

Good luck to everyone competing for an offer!


----------



## n3o (26 Apr 2018)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal  
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: Artillery 
Trade choice 3: Armoured 
Application date: December, 2017
First contact: January 11, 2018
CFAT: January 30, 2018 (Passed)
Interview: April 25, 2018 (Passed)
Medical: May 7, 2018
Med Approved: 
Competition list:
Position offered:
Enrolment: 
BMQ:

The interview was a blast. Just keep it real, be yourself and be 100% honest. There's nothing to stress about. Enjoy the ride.

_*Fall down seven times, get up eight*_


----------



## jdem007 (26 Apr 2018)

If I may ask. How were you able to do your interview before the medical? 
I always assume the medical assessment was always first. Thanks.


----------



## n3o (26 Apr 2018)

I don't know mate, that's a good question. I'm glad the interview is over, now I can just focus on my training.


----------



## jdem007 (26 Apr 2018)

You're right. Good it's over. I am just waiting for my medical to be reviewed and hopefully get called up for the interview. Best of luck!


----------



## n3o (26 Apr 2018)

Good luck to you ! Hopefully you'll have your interview soon.


----------



## jdem007 (26 Apr 2018)

Thanks!! 
がんばっていきましょう！
Let's all do our best!


----------



## Armour8 (2 May 2018)

Hello, Did you get any response after being in competition list?


----------



## Armour8 (2 May 2018)

hsthepilot said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: London (Transferred from Vancouver in March, 2018)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: ROTP - Civ U
> ...



Did you get any response after Dec, 2017?


----------



## OceanBonfire (3 May 2018)

Armour8 said:
			
		

> Hello, Did you get any response after being in competition list?





			
				Armour8 said:
			
		

> Did you get any response after Dec, 2017?



The only response you'd get after getting in the competition list is if you're getting an offer. Otherwise, nothing.


----------



## clmarr (4 May 2018)

Security check (presec) has been completed, things are finally starting to pick up with my medical next week and my interview at the end of the month.


----------



## Swally (5 May 2018)

I wrote my CFAT mid January. Still waiting for the background and/or security check. 
I'm Swedish, lived in Austria and England as well. Nothing weird. It just seems to take forever. I have worked Provincial and Federal jobs in the past requiring background and security checks, but none took even close to this long.  :

How long is reasonable to wait?

Cheers!  ;D


----------



## mariomike (5 May 2018)

Swally said:
			
		

> How long is reasonable to wait?



The preceding 254 pages show how long others waited, to give an idea of how long is reasonable.

See also,

Application - How long does it take? (Merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/24849.50
4 pages.

How long?
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=IhfuWriUHcPl_QbKjo-gAw&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22how+long%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22how+long%22&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.35364.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.qfE_VaBqPTU

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:LrwBW1wBlRwJ:https://army.ca/forums/index.php%3Ftopic%3D81054.0+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

etc...

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## clmarr (7 May 2018)

Swally said:
			
		

> I wrote my CFAT mid January. Still waiting for the background and/or security check.
> I'm Swedish, lived in Austria and England as well. Nothing weird. It just seems to take forever. I have worked Provincial and Federal jobs in the past requiring background and security checks, but none took even close to this long.  :
> 
> How long is reasonable to wait?
> ...



Based on my case, it could take as long as 1 year and 3 months. I just received my cleared security clearance and my CFAT was in January 2017. The security check itself took only 3.5 months, but many other factors that I am not aware of extended the process. The entire presec takes months to process, I don't think it could be done in less than 6 months. I suspect the restructuration of my local CFRC has something to do with the longer than normal delay. Ensure that you follow up with your file manager often. At some point I didn't follow up for a good three months assuming that things were moving forward by themselves, but hours after I had contacted them they scheduled a Reliability interview (and I suspect that would have been scheduled many weeks if not months before if I had followed up regularly during those 3 months).


----------



## architectgrad (9 May 2018)

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering Officer 
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: November 27th, 2015 
First Contact: November 30th, 2015
Aptitude Test: January 19th, 2016
I attended university in the USA so I have been waiting for an approval from the chain of command stating whether or not I will need additional screening due to living there while attending school. 
I also had to obtain my Educational Assessment that proves my Masters and Bachelor degree from the USA is equivalent to the Canadian degrees.  I first paid and applied for a comprehensive report fro ICAS but that was taking forever (22 weeks from February 11th) . I had to ensure I got a full report as I was trying to get an Educational Waiver so I could apply to be a Construction Engineer with an Architecture background.
I decided to go a different route and switched my Trade Choices in late March
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer 
I figured I could try out the 3-year Non-Commissioned career first before becoming an Officer especially if my education would take a while to verify.  Then I decided to try my luck again and sent my education to be assessed by a different company that promised only 4 weeks processing (WES).  I am hoping to have that completed by the 6th of May.
ASCT: July  2017 (Did not Pass and considered alternatives) I decided on Logistics Officer at the local HMCS Reserve Unit.  Procurement is fairly close to what I do now so it should be a seamless transition career-wise. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Medical: August 2017 - Passed 
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Regular/Reserve: (Naval) Reserve
Force Fitness Test: September 6th 2017 - Passed
Merit Listed: TBD
Interview: May 7th 2018 
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## white-1 (9 May 2018)

My application process had been a process! Here's how things went down for me. 

Entry route: Regular Force - DEO
Recruiting Centre: CFRC Moncton

Choice one: Nursing Officer
Choice two: HCA
Choice three: N/A

Application date: October 2014
Contact date: October 2014
CFAT: April 2008 (Did this as part of a career fair back in High School. Scored High enough that I've never had to re-do it)
Medical: Jan 2015
PLAR Initiated: June 2015
Interview: Jan 2015

File on hold due to Occupation Closed

File Re-opened: March 2016
Update Medical: April 2016
Update Interview: April 2016
TSD: April 2016 - Passed
Force Test Passed: May 2016 

Aug 2016: File on hold again as occupation closed

Jan 2017: File re-opened 

PLAR Results received: Aug 2017
Medical Update: Jan 2018
Interview Update: Jan 2018
Reliability Check: Feb 2018

Merit listed: Feb 2018
Offer: May 8th 2018 - Nursing Officer
Enrolment: July, 2018
BMOQ: August 2018

I write this to show that sometimes the process does literally take years! It will be almost 4 years since my initial application when I travel to St Jean for my BMOQ. This is the reality though of applying to an extremely competitive trade. Nursing and HCA both only take in around 10 DEO's every year, so patience is required. I am so excited to finally have an offer and start my journey with the CAF.


----------



## rcafthrowaway2017 (9 May 2018)

Congrats white-1! That perseverance is incredible and inspiring. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Brandon.U (22 May 2018)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3:
Application date: January 31, 2018
First contact: Febuary 8, 2018
CFAT: November, 2014 ( Didn't proceed with application back then )
Interview: March 15, 2018 - Passed
Medical: March 15, 2018 - Passed
Competition listed: Sometime around late April, early May.
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD

Hoping to hear soon!  :nod:


----------



## OceanBonfire (25 May 2018)

Received an offer through email this morning but I only checked my emails tonight. I'll have to call them on Monday to say I accept the offer.


----------



## T.I (29 May 2018)

After over 3 years I finally got my offer! It's been quite the journey with the steps and sometimes I got frustrated with the waiting and with how long it was taking but I'm so happy it's finally here. For those who have been waiting for a long time, hang in there and savor each milestone, as long as they haven't said no, things will move along. This is what my process was like:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Logistics
Trade Choice 2: Healthcare Administration
Trade Choice 3: Pilot/AEC
Application Date: Mar 24, 2015
First Contact: May 5, 2015
CFAT Completed: May 26, 2015
Pre-Sec Interview (I'm a dual citizen and I did an academic exchange in France): Jul 28, 2015
File Sent to Ottawa: Jul 31, 2015
Pre-Sec forms expired after a year, had to re-sign and re-interview: Oct 18, 2016 (They threw me a bone by allowing me to chat with medical tech who promptly informed me that my vision ruled me out for pilot. Changed Pilot to AEC).
Updated Trade Choice 3 to AEC: Oct 18, 2016
Security clearance assessed - No security Objections: Oct 18, 2017
Advised to drop AEC from file to speed up processing by eliminating Aircrew Selection as they weren't loading for that until February the next year: Oct 30, 2017
Interview: Nov 23, 2017
Medical: Nov 23, 2017
Medical forms from Dr. & Optometrist dropped off: Nov 27, 2017
Medical sent to Ottawa: Nov 30, 2017
Competition Listed: Dec 1-15, 2017
Selected: May 14, 2018
Position Offered (Healthcare Administration): May 28, 2018
Enrolment/Swear in: Aug 16, 2018
BMOQ: Sep 10, 2018


----------



## gazorpazorpfield (31 May 2018)

JP4422 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Trade choice 1: Infantry (Accepted)
> ...


Hey JP, Im curious about your BMOQ date here. On the CFLRS website, the BMOQ serials for July 2 are M0001E and M0002E. Both were added over a month ago and just runs for a month long. Are these serials for ROTP?


----------



## kratz (31 May 2018)

gazorpazorpfield]
Hey JP said:


> Just received my offer for ROTP- Civ U (Inf O). Thank you everyone on the forum for their help, especially Buck_HRA. I am glad to have found this community who shares their experiences so well and helps others out in such a kind way.
> 
> -James


----------



## gazorpazorpfield (31 May 2018)

Kratz,
My bad, should've read through before I asked. Do you happen to know what the other serials starting in F and Q BMOQ's are for?


----------



## Armour8 (1 Jun 2018)

Armour8 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM:  Officer
> Entry Plan: ROTP - Civilian University
> ...



I got offer letter so my update is 

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  Officer 
Entry Plan: ROTP - Civilian University
First Choice: Infantry
2nd and 3rd Choice: Armour, Artillery
CFAT: Apr 29, 2016 - Passed
Medical and Interview: Nov 02, 2017 - Passed
Background Checks: Dec 19, 2017 - Completed
Included in Merit/Competition List: Jan, 2018
Offer : May 31, 2018 (Infantry)
Enrol/Swear in: Jun 20, 2018
BMOQ: July 02, 2018


----------



## gazorpazorpfield (15 Jun 2018)

Recruiting Centre: Regina (SK)
Entry plan: Regular DEO
Choice 1: PILOT (Dropped)
Choice 2: MARS/NWO
Choice 3: ARMOUR OFFICER

Applied:        July 31/17
First Contact: Oct 03/17
CFAT/TSD:    Oct 24/17
Medical:        Nov 16/17
MOST:          Mar 09/18
Interview:     Mar 09/18
Medical supplementary forms submitted: Nov 22/17
Merit Listed:  Mar 12/18
Position Offered:   June 15/18 - NWO
Swearing In:   Aug 29/18
BMOQ:   Sep 10/18

Its been a journey. ;D


----------



## spire (20 Jun 2018)

Recruiting Center: Edmonton    
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade choice 1: Signals
Application date: December 4, 2017
First contact: December 5, 2017
CFAT: January 31, 2018
Medical: February 14, 2018
Interview: March 2, 2018
Competition list: ?
Position offered: May 16, 2018
Enrolment: August 15, 2018
BMOQ: September 10, 2018

I just wanted to add in my part. Thank you to everyone here for contributing.


----------



## lajunyeup (25 Jun 2018)

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Signals
Application Date: April 19, 2017
CFAT: July 31, 2017
Medical: March 1, 2018
Interview: March 1, 2018
Competition listed: Sometime in May, 2018 
Position Offered: -
Enrolment: -
BMOQ: -

I originally applied for LOG DEO back in 2017. By the time I wrote the CFAT and got my files together, it was informed to be that the positions had been filled. I ended up closing my file around October only to reopen them in January (The CAF website said that they were hiring for LOG DEO again). This was an error and the positions were all filled. However, the CFRC informed me that I do not have to close my file so I kept it open and added other trades as well (ARMD and ARTY). I was chosen for further processing for the combat roles and took my medical and interview. Everything went smoothly except my VA on medical. Due to my sight, I did not meet the requirements for combat roles. By this time, the new fiscal year had started so I had placed LOG DEO as 1st choice, and SIG DEO as 2nd. 

Now fast forward just a little, I had called the CFRC for an insight/opinion on my application (I asked how competitive my file is and if I had a good chance of getting a call). I was informed that my file is very competitive and that as a visible minority I may get a call due to the fact that Canada has to hire according to Employment Equity Act. I have also decided to remove LOG altogether and focus on SIG as trying to get in as a LOG DEO hasn't been working for me.

I decided to share my current progress as posts from others had helped me personally.


----------



## jeroboam (2 Jul 2018)

Just curious...I had my interview two weeks ago. The recruiter said I have met all the qualifications for NWO naval warfare officer. He said there were 25 positions available. Also said I would be waiting a few months. Should I call and check with the recruiting office regularly? What does it mean "competition listed"? How many months are considered a few...two, three, six??


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2018)

jeroboam said:
			
		

> What does it mean "competition listed"?



Competition List Questions (formally called Merit List)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12776.0
19 pages.

"Rank: PO2"?
https://milnet.ca/forums/members/121683


----------



## Schwartzie55 (2 Jul 2018)

Hi. NWO positions are currently only via DEO. Hang tight, you’ll get the call at some point


----------



## LegioXEquestris (3 Jul 2018)

Try to get as much information from your RCs as possible, and keep yourselves informed from all sources. Best of luck to you all!


Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice #1: Infantry 
Trade Choice #2: Armour
Trade Choice #3: Artillery
Initial Application: July 2016
First Contact and CFAT: August 2016
Reliability Screening Completed: April 2017
Pre-Sec Completed: October 2017
Interview: November 2017
Medical: November 2017
Competition Listed: November 2017
Selected (Infantry): Mid-June 2018
Updated Medical: 03 July 2018
Position Offered: 03 July 2018
Updated Reliability Screening: July 2018
Swearing In: 12 December 2018 
BMOQ: 21 January 2019


----------



## gazorpazorpfield (3 Jul 2018)

Congrats Legio and see you at BMOQ Solomon!


----------



## kingstondreamer (3 Jul 2018)

Hello all : 

I heard from my recruiter on June 19 that I am on the competition list and that there was an ROTP selection on June 26.  I have not heard anything since then. 

Do you think if I still have a chance to be selected/admitted to an ROTP-AEC this week or next week to join the BMOQ module 1 (5 weeks) starting on July 23 and the RMCC in Kingston on August 25?  

Have the CFRG already selected all officer cadets who will start the 1st year RMC from Aug 25?

If I am not selected for the 2018 RMC, what should I have to do? ( waiting for the next year ?)

Please give me your advice/comments about this. 

Thanks.


----------



## cain (4 Jul 2018)

Went to see a recruiter on June 29, and he said I was still comp listed, with 1 position left for my selected trade, so it was still possible to get a call.

There are still chances you have been selected, but slim to none. Honestly I suggest you just go down and talk to a recruiter about your file, he'll give you up to date info on your application status.

I can't answer your other question, good luck.




			
				kingstondreamer said:
			
		

> Hello all :
> 
> I heard from my recruiter on June 19 that I am on the competition list and that there was an ROTP selection on June 26.  I have not heard anything since then.
> 
> ...


----------



## SomeCodingNobody (24 Jul 2018)

I was holding off on this for a bit since I wanted to post only when everything was done.

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade choice 2: CELE Officer
Trade choice 3: N/A
Application date: March 6th, 2018
First contact: March 8th, 2018
CFAT: March 28th, 2018 (Passed)
Interview: May 9th, 2018
Medical: May 9th, 2018
Additional Med Forms: May 16, 2018
Competition list: Confirmed on July 3rd, 2018
Position offered: Communications and Engineering Officer (Air) (July 27th, 2018)
Enrolment: August 30th, 2018
BMOQ: September 10th, 2018

Overall, this was a lot speedier than I had anticipated. See you folks on the other side.

Edit: BMOQ, not BMQ. Officer!


----------



## gazorpazorpfield (24 Jul 2018)

This might be a new record, SomeCodingNobody, see you at Basic!


----------



## SomeCodingNobody (24 Jul 2018)

Ha, thanks Gazorpazorpfield.

Hope to see you soon, but I doubt I'm going to go up to random people and say "Hey, were you Gazor on the milnet forums" lol. But I do hope we at least spot each other!


----------



## Navy_Wannabe (30 Jul 2018)

SomeCodingNobody said:
			
		

> I was holding off on this for a bit since I wanted to post only when everything was done.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Toronto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> ...



Nice! Congrats on the offer!


----------



## Schwartzie55 (25 Aug 2018)

Just a quick note. Congrats to the class of 2022, FYOP starting at 14:30 hrs with the Arch March, 25 Aug 18. We talk a lot about getting to that March on this wonderful site, we complain a bit, but it’s incumbent on all of us to recognize the incredible achievement of those that have been successful.


----------



## Paula78 (19 Oct 2018)

Still waiting  :boring:


----------



## unicornteacher (25 Oct 2018)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Armd Officer
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 
Application date: 25 December 2017
First contact: 27 December 2017
CFAT: January 2018
Interview: Feb 2018
Medical: Feb 2018
Position offered: October 2018
Enrolment: December 2019
BMOQ: Jabuary 2019


Been a long year and lots of patience. Looking forward to this next chapter in life. Good luck everyone!


----------



## fez1234 (29 Oct 2018)

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 
Application date: 15 July 2017
First contact: 17 July 2017
CFAT: 22 Aug 2017
Medical: 13 Aug 2018
Interview: 6 Sep 2018
Med Approved: Sep 2018
Reliability approved: Sep 2018
Competition list: Sep/Oct 2018
Position offered: 26 Oct 2018
Enrolment: 12 Feb 2019
BMOQ: 25 Feb 2019

Good luck and thank you for all the help.


----------



## Forsan (4 Nov 2018)

My file was a bit complicated in a few places, but here is my recruiting timeline:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax, later moved to CFRC Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer - DEO
Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: ACSO (dropped)
Application date: December 7, 2016
First contact: December 12, 2016
CFAT: February 18, 2016 - From a previous application
Air Crew Selection: May 3, 2017 - Successful all trades
References contacted : Uncertain
Recruiting Medical :  June 14, 2017
Interview: June 14, 2017
Additional Medical Documents Returned: September 8, 2017
Recruiting Medical : November 2, 2017 (incorrect forms used the first time through)
Air Crew Medical: April 18, 2018
Interview: May 31, 2018 (renewal)
Competition list: June 6, 2018
Offer: July 20, 2018 - ACSO (Declined)
Offer: October 31, 2018 - Pilot (accepted)
Medical: December (scheduled renewal)
Enrollment: January 10, 2019 (scheduled)
BMOQ: January 14, 2019 (scheduled)


----------



## mechabot (5 Nov 2018)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Electrical & Mechanical Engineer Officer (EME)
Trade choice 2: Signals Officer (SIGS)
Application date: 08 Dec 2016
First contact: 07 Jan 2017
CFAT: 24 Jan 2018 (passed)
Medical: 21 Feb 2017 -> 23 Apr 2018
Interview: 01 Mar 2017 ->07 May 2018
Medical supplementary documentation: 01 Mar 2017
Competition list: Aug 2017 -> Jun 2018
Position offered: 22 October 2018 - SIGS
Enrolment: 13 Feb 2019
BMOQ: 25 Feb 2019 (scheduled)

Thanks everyone, it was well worth the wait! See you all at BMOQ on 25 Feb 2019!


----------



## tribry (5 Nov 2018)

Waited until I got the call to make this! This forum helped immensely in figuring out what is normal and what isn't.
Advice I'd pass on: Don't harrass recruiters, but it seemed that every time I "checked in" on my application (every 6-8 weeks), things seemed to move along a little quicker. Recruiting team at Halifax was excellent -- always gave great friendly advice. Now to find the BMOQ prep threads....

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: NWO
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: - 
Application date: 1 January 2018
First contact: 9 January 2018
CFAT: 28 February 2018
MOST Test: 22 March 2018
Medical:6 June 2018
Interview: 18 June 2018
Med Approved: July 2018
Competition list: Aug 2018
Position offered: Oct 25 2018
Enrolment: Feb 7 2019
BMOQ: Feb 25 2019


----------



## Mahbub9803 (3 Dec 2018)

I got selected as a Communication Electronics Engineering Officer (CELE) in the Airforce. I am going for my basic training at the BMOQ on Feb 25th, 2019. Is there any others are going for the training on that date? Is there any group in the Facebook or some other places that I can talk who will join soon!


----------



## Hedvig (3 Dec 2018)

Hello There,

Congrats on the selection Mahbub9803!
I'm heading to CFLRS Jan 7 as Combat Engineer.
I would be interested in hearing from anyone going at the same time. Any special way you are preparing for BM(O)Q? 
I am a bit concerned getting sick...but that about it.

Cheers!


----------



## tribry (3 Dec 2018)

I'll be on the BMOQ course with you Feb 25th! See you there!


----------



## Mahbub9803 (4 Dec 2018)

Hi Hedvig I am trying to do some exercise almost everyday to prepare myself for the training. I am not very good at swimming and mostly I am scared of that! I am trying to learn swimming but not sure how much I can do till the last time! If you do exercise I think you will not become sick. So try to start from now as we do not have much time! If you can send me a personal message then we can talk and when you will be there I will try to find you (if it is possible) when I will be there for the training.

Hi Tribry I am happy that at least I found one person who will join with me on the same date. I am very excited to go for the training! Hope we will complete it successfully and follow out path what we always wanted! Please send me a personal message then we can talk before we go to the BMOQ.


----------



## Xylric (5 Dec 2018)

Damn glad to hear this. 

Was a pleasure meeting you in Toronto.


----------



## Mahbub9803 (5 Dec 2018)

Hi Xylric same here bud. I hope you will get some good news soon. It would be fun if we could start our BMOQ all together!


----------



## Xylric (6 Dec 2018)

Mahbub9803 said:
			
		

> Hi Xylric same here bud. I hope you will get some good news soon. It would be fun if we could start our BMOQ all together!



Would be nice and helpful - a stressful environment like that, having at least someone you already know in it alongside you definitely isn't a bad thing. Unfortunately, I'm still waiting to hear back as to whether or not I'm medically fit - a surgery I had in childhood *may* be an explicit problem for a pilot (though not necessarily for the Navy). Regardless of how things pan out on my end, I wish you luck.


----------



## wannabeofficer (13 Dec 2018)

I know this question may sound sexist, but CF DOES employ a different minimum fitness standard for males and females, with the female standard being a lot more generous.

So with the 5km march wearing 35kg of gear thing in the BMO training, does it also apply differently for the female members? or will I be asked to do exactly the same as men when marching? (The kg of gear I have to wear, time limit, etc.)


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Dec 2018)

wannabeofficer said:
			
		

> I know this question may sound sexist, but CF DOES employ a different minimum fitness standard for males and females, with the female standard being a lot more generous.
> 
> So with the 5km march wearing 35kg of gear thing in the BMO training, does it also apply differently for the female members? or will I be asked to do exactly the same as men when marching? (The kg of gear I have to wear, time limit, etc.)



Your pl does it together, all the same weight requirements.


----------



## McG (13 Dec 2018)

wannabeofficer said:
			
		

> I know this question may sound sexist, but CF DOES employ a different minimum fitness standard for males and females, with the female standard being a lot more generous.


This is wrong.  There is one minimum fitness standard for the CAF.


----------



## KRY3132 (17 Dec 2018)

I’ve been selected for the Pilot trade and I head out to CFLRS Jan 12 for BMOQ, anybody else with the same start date???


----------



## haplopelma_ACSO (17 Dec 2018)

KRY3132 said:
			
		

> I’ve been selected for the Pilot trade and I head out to CFLRS Jan 12 for BMOQ, anybody else with the same start date???


 Looking forward to meeting you the 12th! Selected for ACSO so we might be in contact for longer than BMOQ! Too bad we do not have a facebook group like some BMOQ  groups do.


----------



## AEng909 (18 Dec 2018)

After over a year of waiting, I got my offer today.  ;D

Recruting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: AERE Officer (DEO)
Application Date: August 21, 2017
First Contact:     August 22, 2017
CFAT/TSD-PI:     Sept 27, 2017
Interview:          Oct 11, 2017 Updated (Oct, 17, 2018)
Medical :            Jan, 2018 (Updated Oct, 24, 2018)
Background Checks: Feb, 2018
Competition Listed:   March, 2018
Position Offered: Dec, 18, 2018
Enrolment:         Feb, 6, 2019
BMOQ:                Feb, 11, 2019


----------



## Sandy132 (20 Dec 2018)

Got the offer! Thanks to everyone who helped out with all the info. 
Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Infantry Officer
Application date: 4 July 2018
First contact: 5 July 2018
CFAT: 27 August 2018
Medical:16 October 2018
Interview: 16 October 2018
Med Approved: November 2018
Reliability approved: December 2018
Competition list: December 2018
Position offered: December 20, 2018
Enrollment: January 22, 2019
BMOQ: February 11, 2019


----------



## altered_quotient (22 Dec 2018)

KRY3132 said:
			
		

> I’ve been selected for the Pilot trade and I head out to CFLRS Jan 12 for BMOQ, anybody else with the same start date???



I am an AEC starting BMOQ on Jan 12!  Glad to see that there are others posting here.  Feel free to PM me if you want to chat.

Also, look out for users 'Forsan' and 'unicornteacher' - they will be with us as well.


----------



## Milerup (31 Dec 2018)

wannabeofficer said:
			
		

> I know this question may sound sexist, but CF DOES employ a different minimum fitness standard for males and females, with the female standard being a lot more generous.
> 
> So with the 5km march wearing 35kg of gear thing in the BMO training, does it also apply differently for the female members? or will I be asked to do exactly the same as men when marching? (The kg of gear I have to wear, time limit, etc.)



It is not even close from 35kg. More like 32,5 pounds. Some female have difficulties with it, but it is the bare minimum.


----------



## Xylric (31 Dec 2018)

Milerup said:
			
		

> It is not even close from 35kg. More like 32,5 pounds. Some female have difficulties with it, but it is the bare minimum.



Speaking from exeperience - it's the average weight a parent will carry around with a child between the ages of 2 and 8...


----------



## altered_quotient (7 Jan 2019)

Ignore the previous link.  Corrected some date issues, made a better link:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/bmoq.jan19/


----------



## awolfintdot (9 Jan 2019)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> It took me almost 3 yrs to get in, and ultimately, not the trade I initially believed I wanted and failed to obtain. I wouldn't be ready to throw in the towel just yet. Get in touch with your recruiter/CFRC and ask about your options. Ask about possibly trying for another trade. If you want it, there's always a way to get it...maybe not in the manner and/or time frame you had planned, but there's always a way.



I have taken your advice to heart and, now, finally I too can say "it took me 3 years to get in" ! 

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: DEO
Trade Choice #1: Log O
Trade Choice #2: MARS
Applied: January, 2016
CFAT: Fall 2014
Reliability Interview: Sept 2016 - Granted
Security Clearance Pre-Assessment: 3 Jan 2017
Interview: 20 March 2017
Medical: 14 March 2017
Position Offered: Inf Officer
Enrollment/ Swear In: 6 Feb 2019
BMOQ Begins: 11 Feb 2019


----------



## Kp1 (23 Jan 2019)

I’m also at BMOQ on Feb 25, ACSO.

Doesn’t look like there’s a FB group, lmk if you make one


----------



## lajunyeup (24 Jan 2019)

Rampo said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Hamilton
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Signals
> ...



An update...

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Signals
Application Date: April 19, 2017
CFAT: July 31, 2017
Medical: March 1, 2018
Interview: March 1, 2018
Competition listed: Sometime in May, 2018 
Position Offered: Jan 24, 2019
Enrolment: Feb 13, 2019
BMOQ: Feb 25, 2019

The whole process took nearly 2 years.


----------



## lajunyeup (24 Jan 2019)

Hello everyone.
I will also be joining some of you for BMOQ starting Feb 25th.
I took the liberty of creating a facebook group!
Here is the link.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/341729860005525/


----------



## scottyv31 (25 Jan 2019)

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: Armoured (offered)
Trade Choice 3: Int
Application Date: December 15, 2015
CFAT: Jan 15, 2016
Medical: April 28 2016 (August 29, 2017, August 30 2018)
Interview: April 28 2016 (July 28 2017)
Competition listed: March 2018 
Position Offered: January 22, 2019
Enrolment: January 30 2019
BMOQ: February 11, 2019

I feel mine is a good example of taking a long time. Be patient and good things will happen! See everyone there!


----------



## kinglouie1995 (8 Feb 2019)

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Component: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Armoured (offered)
Trade Choice 2: TDO
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 22, 2018
First Contact: August 23, 2018
CFAT: September 2018
Medical: October 2, 2018
Interview: October 2, 2018
Competition Listed: ?
Position Offered: Feb 7, 2019
Basic Training:Feb 25, 2019

Super excited to get started!!


----------



## abanks151 (12 Feb 2019)

My main concern was my medical which was actually  approved very quickly, but I didn’t find out until mid February when I called to check on my file. 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Halifax 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: officer
Entry Plan: ROTP (civi U preferred)
Trade choice 1: NWO
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3:

Application date: Aug 31, 2018
First Contact: Sept 10, 2018
CFAT: Sept 16, 2018
Papers passed on from RMC: Oct 25
Medical: Nov 28 2018
Interview: Nov 28 2018
MOST Test: Dec 5 2018 passed 
Medical supplementary forms submitted: Nov 29 2018 
Medical Approved: Dec 11 
Jan7: File closed due to ROTP Civi U program cancelled, called and switched application to RMC

competition Listed: ( sometime January 2019 called in to find out)
Offer:
Enrolment:
BMOQ:


----------



## Seagull Vision Ynohtnauoh (18 Feb 2019)

Hoping for the best.


Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton (Toronto)
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Logistic 
Trade Choice 2: Healthcare Administration 
Trade Choice 3: N/A
Application Date: October 2, 2017
First Contact: January 5, 2017
CFAT: January 15, 2018 (Passed)
Interview: February 21, 2018 (Passed)
Medical: March 2, 2018 (Passed)
Reliability Screening Completion: October 10, 2018 (Started)
Competition List: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## polska (8 Mar 2019)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade choice 2: NWO
Trade choice 3: -

Application date: 10 February 2019
First contact: 12 February 2019
CFAT: 7 March 2019
MOST:
Interview:
Medical:

Med Approved: 
Reliability Screening Completed: 
Competition list:
Position offered: 
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 
BMOQ:

Here's hoping things progress smoothly.


----------



## lilshuga (21 Mar 2019)

milkytea said:
			
		

> ~ U P D A T E D  V E R . ~
> 
> *Recruiting Center:* CFRC Toronto, ON.
> *Regular/Reserve:* Regular
> ...


----------



## WannaServe123 (24 Mar 2019)

Recruiting Center: CFRC London, then Montreal
Entry plan: DEO
Reg/ reserves: reg
Trade Choice 1: Legal officer

Application date: June 16, 2016
First contact: end June, 2016
CFAT: July, 2016
1st Medical:  October 2016, paperwork needed from specialist doc.  Specialist sent me to get tonsils out
Tonsils out:  September 2017
Specialist MD paperwork submitted December 2017.
JAG interview:  January 2019
2nd medical:  February, 2019
2nd Interview: February, 2019
Position offered: March 20, 2019
Swear In: TBD
Basic Training Starts: July 2019


----------



## TechCrmn (24 Mar 2019)

WannaServe123 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC London, then Montreal
> Entry plan: DEO
> Reg/ reserves: reg
> Trade Choice 1: Legal officer
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## yolotuber (24 Mar 2019)

Recruiting Center: CFRC montreal qc
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: ROTP

Trade choice 1: pilot
Trade choice 2: acso
Trade choice 3: AERE

Application date: 2018-aug-16
First contact: 2018-aug-18
CFAT: 2018-september 11
Interview: 2018-october
Medical: 2018-october
acs: 7\8\9 november pass all trades
acs medical: 31 jan 2019

Med Approved: mars 20 2019
Competition list: 2019-Mar-20


----------



## lilshuga (17 Apr 2019)

*~ C O M P L E T E D  V E R S I O N ~* 


*Recruiting Center:* CFRC Toronto, ON.
*Regular/Reserve:* Regular
*Officer/NCM:* Officer 
*Entry Plan:* ROTP

*Trade choice 1:* LogO
*Trade choice 2:* NWO
*Trade choice 3:* -

*Application date:* 2018-Mar-17
*First contact:* 2018-Mar-22
*CFAT:* 2018-Nov-14
*Interview:* 2018-Nov-28
*MOST:* 2018-Nov-30
*Medical:* 2018-Dec-12
*Medical Forms:* 2019-Jan-14 (received)

*Med Approved:* 2019-Mar-19
*Reliability Screening Completed:* 2019-Mar-19
*Competition list:* 2019-Mar-19
_- I emailed them for an update on the status of my file, and 2019-Mar-19 is when they responded to let me know everything is cleared & I'm on the competition list. 
_

*Position offered:* 2019-Apr-17
*Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in:* 2019-Jun-26
*BMOQ:* 2019-Jul-22


*THE END.*


----------



## polska (24 Apr 2019)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade choice 2: NWO (CV3 - Medically Unfit)
Revised Trade Choice 2: Logistics Officer
Trade choice 3: -

Application date: 10 February 2019
First contact: 12 February 2019
CFAT: 7 March 2019
MOST:
Interview:23 April 2019
Medical:23 April 2019

Med Approved: 
Reliability Screening Completed: 
Competition list:
Position offered: 
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 
BMOQ:

A little bit disappointed with the colour vision, but I'm happy that I am apparently a very strong candidate for Intelligence and Logistics.


----------



## yolotuber (9 May 2019)

Who is going BMOQ 5 july, for cmr st jean ??? What trade you have and what studies? Hope to see you there guys!!


----------



## DEJ (16 May 2019)

Recruiting Center: Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DOTP
Trade choice 1: Dental Officer
Trade choice 2: -
Trade choice 3: -
Application date: 2018-Aug-11
First contact: 2018-Aug-13
CFAT: 2019-Feb-19
Interview: 2019-Mar-13
Medical: 2019-Apr-10
Med Approved: 2019-Apr-10
Reliability Screening Completed: (they asked me to provide additional referees on May 8th. Two out of four referees were contacted on May 13th)
Competition list:
Position offered:
Enrollment Ceremony/Swear in:
BMOQ:


----------



## Jcon586 (22 May 2019)

I am scheduled to start BMOQ July 15, 2019 as Engineer Officer. Anyone else starting at this time?


----------



## Jihane22 (22 May 2019)

I’m scheduled to start at the same date as Aerospace Engineering Officer  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## t0rii27 (24 May 2019)

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Component: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: July 18, 2018
First Contact: July 23, 2018
CFAT: September 13, 2018
Medical: January 24, 2019
Interview: February 21, 2019
Competition Listed: March 22, 2019
Position Offered: May 24, 2019
Basic Training: July 15, 2019

😃


----------



## Bushman242 (26 May 2019)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Charlottetown PEI
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: Int Officer
Trade choice 2: Log Officer

Application date: 2018-may-15
First contact:  2018-may-17
CFAT : 2018-may-29
Medical Exam : 2019-jan-31
Interview : 2019-jan-31

Med Approved: 2019-feb-22
Background Check: 2019-jan-28
Competition listed (officially): 2019-may-10

Position offered: soon I hope 
Swear in:
BMOQ:


----------



## Bushman242 (26 May 2019)

t0rii27 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Component: DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Logistics Officer
> ...



Congrats! Must have been selected on the May 8th board. I missed it by two days haha


----------



## the_ceylonese (27 May 2019)

Hello! I will also be starting my BMOQ on the 15th of July. Aiming to be a Naval Combat Systems Engineer. Sounds like it's going to be an Engineers galore!


----------



## SpruceMoose330 (30 May 2019)

Hello!

I have been selected to start BMOQ September 2, 2019 as a Communication Electronics Engineering Officer (CELE).


----------



## Bushman242 (31 May 2019)

Well, that was quick 😁

Recruiting Center: CFRC Charlottetown PEI
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: Int Officer
Trade choice 2: Log Officer

Application date: 2018-may-15
First contact:  2018-may-17
CFAT : 2018-may-29
Medical Exam : 2019-jan-31
Interview : 2019-jan-31

Med Approved: 2019-feb-22
Background Check: 2019-jan-28
Competition listed (officially): 2019-may-10

Position accepted (Int Officer): 2019-may-31
Swear in: 2019-jul-8
BMOQ: 2019-jul-22

You guys and gals got this! See ya at basic


----------



## ih8pa1n (1 Jun 2019)

*Update*

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: ROTP - RMC
Trade # 1: EME Officer
Trade # 2: Engineer Officer
Trade # 3: Construction Engineering Officer
Application date: 08 Aug 2018
First contact: 10 Aug 2018
CFAT / TSD-PI: 27 Aug 2018 
Medical Exam / Interview : 15 Nov 2018
Med Approved: Dec 2018
Competition listed: 18 Dec 2018
Position offered: Construction Engineering Officer
Date offered: May 28, 2019
Swear in: June 12, 2019
BMOQ: July 8, 2019

Goodluck to those waiting!


----------



## polardr (5 Jun 2019)

~ Updated 05/06/2019 ~

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: NWO
Trade Choice 2: ACO
Trade Choice 3: Logistics
Applied: Sept 5, 2018
First Contact: Sept 5, 2018
CFAT: Sept 25, 2018 [PASSED]
MOST Test: April 23, 2019 [PASSED]
Medical: June 5, 2019 [FAIL]
Interview:
Position Offered:
Sworn in:
BMOQ:

Aaaand we are done. Need to fix things. See you all maybe next year.


----------



## OblivionKnight (5 Jun 2019)

Ailsa_95 said:
			
		

> Here's mine. It's been a long road
> CFRC: Winnipeg / Toronto (det. Oshawa)
> Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
> Trade: Nursing Officer
> ...



Congrats! I'm also applying for DEO nursing officer and just got booked for my medical and interview. If you don't mind me asking, are you entering as general duty or specialist? Also how long have you been in practice for?


----------



## WannaServe123 (12 Jun 2019)

Hi all,

I am in the July 15 BMOQ as a legal officer.  Legal is for those of us who did not do well enough in school to be engineers...go easy on us-should be a couple of us purple trade folks.

Watching Truth, Duty, Valour episodes on boot camp to prepare. And running.  lots of running.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.  Anyone in Montreal?  We should meet.

Wannaserve.


----------



## JwtNB (14 Jun 2019)

Also headed to CFLRS for July 15th. Hoping I can hack it as an Artilery Officer. 

Apparently it’s prudent for combat arms to arrive at basic in the ‘best shape of their lives’. Uh oh. Assumed I’d have at least a few months between offer and enrolment. I’ll see what I can do in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Jesdeleau (14 Jun 2019)

Hi JwtNB, just out of curiosity... When did you get the offer? Do you happen to know the date when you were selected?

Thanks.


----------



## JwtNB (14 Jun 2019)

jessi said:
			
		

> Hi JwtNB, just out of curiosity... When did you get the offer? Do you happen to know the date when you were selected?
> 
> Thanks.



I believe I got the email offer May 30


----------



## hiking (14 Jun 2019)

CFRC: Quebec
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade: Pilot
Application Date: April 2015
First Contact: Mai 2015 
CFAT: Done in 2008
Medical: Mai 2018
Interview: Mai 2018
ACS Trenton: July 2018
ACS Pt2 med: November 2018
Merit List : January 2019
Position Offered: June 2019
Ceremony: July 2019
BMOQ: Already done,
Waiting for PH 1 : July 2019.

My application process was quite long because I had to redo the background check twice with more than one year in between. Well it all comes to an end, and i can tell you I am pretty happy with the result.


----------



## Jesdel (21 Jun 2019)

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)

Trade Choice 1: Construction Engineering (offered)
Trade Choice 2: - EME
Trade Choice 3: -

Application: 5 Mar 19 (Online)
First Contact: 7 Mar 19

CFAT: 15 Mar 19
Interview: 27 April 19
Medical Exam: 7 May 19
Background Check: 28 May 19

Med Approved: 21 May 19
Competition List: 1 Jun 19

Position Offered: 20 Jun 19
Enrolment Ceremony: 9 July 19
BMOQ: 15 July 19  

———————————————————

My process has been relatively quick (although it felt like eternity waiting for an offer). If I may give an advice, I would suggest STUDYING HARD for the CFAT. I think that is what really made a difference for me. I did not aim for a passing score. I aimed for a perfect score (although at the end, it was not perfect, I still got a very high score).

The questions were not impossible. You do not need to be a genius. Just brush up on those questions. Believe me, practice makes perfect. At first, I felt stupid when I tried the sample questions. After practice and repetition, I got better.


----------



## Wack (26 Jun 2019)

I’m heading at St-Jean sept 7th as artillery officer


----------



## Sierra_Vic (27 Jun 2019)

Armour Officer Candidate for BMOQ 2019, September 7th, let me know if there is more of you guys.


----------



## ykim9249 (27 Jun 2019)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: Log Officer

Application date: 2019-Jan-18
First contact:  2019-Jan-18
CFAT : 2019-Feb-14
Medical Exam : 2019-Apr-03
Interview : 2019-Apr-03

Med Approved: 2019-Jun-07
Background Check: 2019-May
Competition listed (officially): 2019-Jun-07

Position accepted (Int Officer): 2019-Jun-13
Swear in: 2019-Sep-03
BMOQ: 2019-Sep-16

See you all at BMOQ! Let me know if you have the same date!


----------



## ykim9249 (28 Jun 2019)

Log Officer Candidate leaving for BMOQ that starts on Sept 16.
Anyone going with me?


----------



## polska (4 Jul 2019)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa --> CFRC Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Entry Plan: DEO

Trade choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade choice 2: NWO (CV3 - Medically Unfit)
Revised Trade Choice 2: Logistics Officer
Trade choice 3: -

Application date: 10 February 2019
First contact: 12 February 2019
CFAT: 7 March 2019
Interview:23 April 2019
Medical:23 April 2019

Med Approved: First week of June 2019
Reliability Screening Completed: First week of June 2019
Competition list:First week of June 2019
Position offered: 2 July 2019 (Intelligence Officer - Air Force)
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: 9 July 2019
BMOQ: 22 July 2019

Absolutely thrilled!  I never thought I would get Int. O or Air Force!


----------



## Bushman242 (9 Jul 2019)

Hey, you have the same trade and start date as I do! I just swore in yesterday. We are both Air as well. See you next Saturday or so I guess!


----------



## Bushman242 (9 Jul 2019)

polska said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa --> CFRC Halifax
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: DEO
> ...



Whoops that previous message I sent was in response to this. I did not expect Int in a million years either, prticularly for the RCAF.


----------



## FIFO (10 Jul 2019)

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: CEOTP

Trade choice 1: Pilot
Trade choice 2: n/a
Trade choice 3: n/a

Application date: 24 October 2017
First contact: 25 October 2017
CFAT: 23 November 2017 (Passed)

**Finished Seneca Prerequisites: 13 August 2018**
Transcripts Delivered: 21 August 2018
Initial Medical: 30 October 2018 (Medically Fit)
Extra Medical forms handed in: 16 November 2018
ACS Part 1: 14-16 April 2019 (Passed - Pilot)
Interview: 24 April 2019
Background Check: May 2019
ACS Part 2: 15-16 May 2019 (Incomplete Acuity form - Handed back to be filled out properly)
Acuity form: 28 May 2019 (faxed)
Air Factor: Mid-June 2019

Competition listed: Mid-June 2019 
Position offered: 8 July 2019
Enrollment: 21 August 2019
BMOQ: 2 September 2019

Still can't believe that this is actually happening! I was shaking when I saw the email offer on my phone  

FIFO


----------



## K1tesurf (10 Jul 2019)

FIFO said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC London
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: CEOTP
> ...



Congrats!  Maybe I will see you on course along the way.


----------



## FIFO (11 Jul 2019)

K1tesurf said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Maybe I will see you on course along the way.



Possibly, and thanks!


----------



## DEJ (17 Jul 2019)

Recruiting Center: Toronto CFRC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DOTP
Trade choice: Dental Officer

Application date: August 11, 2018
First contact: August 13, 2018

CFAT: February 19, 2019
Interview: March 13, 2019
Medical: April 10, 2019
Med Approved: April 10, 2019

Reliability Screening Completed: (they asked me to provide additional referees on May 8th. Two out of four referees were contacted on May 13th)
Competition list: May 24th, 2019

Position offered: TBD
Enrollment Ceremony/Swear in: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## PallasApollo (7 Sep 2019)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Barrie
Regular/Reserve: Reserves -> Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade choice: Naval Warfare Officer

Application date: September 18, 2018
First contact: September 19, 2018

CFAT: 2007
MOST and FORCE evaluation: March 12, 2019
Medical: April 15, 2019
Transfer Application to Regular Force: May 26, 2019
TSD and Medical Approved: July 16, 2019
Interview: July 30, 2019
Offer: August 19, 3019

Position offered: NWO
Enrollment Ceremony/Swear in: Sept 10, 2019
BMOQ: Sept 16, 2019 (L0023E)


----------



## Scott1867 (5 Dec 2019)

I was wondering when the next BMOQ thread will happen for 2020.  I'm slated for the one on January 13.

Best,


Scott


----------

